# Unable to use many features?



## maestroelite (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't see attached pictures, use the search feature or by proxy view the "New Posts" search. Can someone explain why? Was there something changed?

Nevermind, I see that I have an "email problem." We recently switched from Comcast at home so I'll check it out.

Ok, so I changed my email and reactivated my account but it still shows an email problem and the features are still disabled. Let me know what I need to do, thanks!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I fixed your Email issue, and took a look at your account permissions. Everything is set properly, you sure your problems aren't browser settings/IP related?


----------



## maestroelite (Jun 7, 2004)

Everything is good now. Thanks for looking saxismyaxe.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

No problem, and glad to hear that all is well.

Cheers.


----------

